# First Tank



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

I was thinking of doing a low tech planted tank(no CO2) for my first tank. I was thinking either a 10 or 15 gallon tank. I guess I was just curious if this would be to difficult for a first tank?


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

If you have any suggestions or tips at all about anything
fish, plants, tanks, substrates, filters. it would be very much appreciated


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok like would get the 10 or 15, and something easy and small would be cories (3+), platies (2+), guppies(3+), tetra or danios(4-6+), single or pair of honey or dwarf gouramis. You cant have all of these but choose some. Anubias are good plants that are tied to then grow on rocks and driftwood you could do others that are like them like javaferns. The type of substrate only matters for plant who grow in the substrate (most plants but not the ones I mentioned). Tank size- the bigger the better. I dont know much about filters for the tank sizes I don't have but people here know. Do you have any preferences on any of this stuff?


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I know I dont want to get platies because they are more of a brackish water fish and I don't want to deal with that. I do like guppies but I question the quality of them around here. I need to go talk to someone at my lfs. I also like the danios glo fish especially. I have looked into gouramis and the honey and sparkling gouramis I have read are easier to care for than dwarf but once again i might just have to talk to the lfs. I like cories but Im not sure if i would rather have shrimp and or snails. I haven't looked much into plants but the same ones always pop up. anubias and java ferns I would very much like to have some driftwood in my tank.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Just make sure to prepare the driftwood correctly.If it is a small piece you can boil it in a big pot on the stove to get the tannis out. I boiled my piece three times for 30 minutes each time and the piece of driftwood didn't affect my water at all once I put it in the tank. If you get a piece that is to big to boil just soak it in a big container for a few weeks. Replace the water you soak the piece of wood in once it gets brown.


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

Ya that is what I read now how does it work when you attach plants to driftwood? do you just tie it?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I like sand for my tanks, even though my 10g has color rocks  only because it was set up for my kids. Also sand is so much easier to keep clean then the rocks. I also have large rocks that all of my fish like to hide in. Fake driftwood and fake plants. As for a filter I always like to double the size of the tank so I have a 10g I use a hob filter for a 20g tank. It keeps the water clear and I like it. 

Also if your starting out you can pick up a 10g tank from Petco for $10 or Walmart complete set up lights,filter,hood, and a few other things as a complete set up for like $30-40 bucks witch really may not seem like it but it's a great deal. I brought 2 of my 10g tanks from Petco and spent about $60 setting both up. So the Walmart package may be better for you. Also keep your eye on Craigslist so many people start this hobby kill there fish and give up or simply upgrade tank size. I found one of my 55g tanks for free on Craigslist ( I brought some guys tv and told him I would give his asking price if he included the tank. That wasn't set up in the corner.) I've also seen 10g set up complete with heater,filter,hood on Craigslist for like $10-30 

So keep in mind double tank size with filters (not a must but helps)
Use "play sand" it keeps the tank cleaner then rocks IMO 

And have fun with it! Fish are so fun to watch exp. if you get schooling fish! 

And good luck with your set up any questions along the way this forum helps out so much! And is the best one that I have found. Also there are a great group of people here.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

To attach the anubias or java fern to the driftwood simply tie their rhysome (the big green bulky looking thing that all the leaves are conected to) to the driftwood using a rubber band. After the roots attached themselves to the wood you can cut the elastic band and it will fly of since there was some pressure behind it.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Also I would recommend silica sand (pool filter sand) over play sand. It is cleaner (since people want to use it to clean their pool) and it has a bigger grain size so you don't get the problem of gas pockets building as easily


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

I have looked at walmart for starter kits and its 35-50 and and craigslist I haven't come around any complete sets. 

I would really really like to do a sand tank. I had no idea on filter size so that really helps.


Schooling fish are what I am leaning towards. I really like mollies and platys but I am skeptical since they are brackish.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

In kept plattys in tap water with a little bit of declor since day 1 and I have not lost a single one yet. I keep them in with everything else also. If people say you need salt for plattys I shake my head. If I put salt in my tank it would kill my other fish. I used to have 10 plattys in my other 10g tank before I made that a hospital tank. My sister has 6 of them out of the 10 because I kept 4. She has them in a 5.5g freshwater no salt. I even read about people killing there fish because of salt. IIRC there was a guy who kept killing guppys on here because of the salt.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For small tanks, check out thrift stores (Goodwill) and garage sales. CL is good for 30 gallon and up, anything small will be overprices. An old incandescent fixture can hold screw-in compact fluorescent bulbs. If you have space (and aren't restricted by rules), go bigger. 

IMO, 10s are too small for platies, which aren't brackish and aren't, IMO, schooling fish. Most molllies can live in fresh to salt as long as they acclimate. IMO, most live-bearers need pH >7 and a reasonable amount of ions in the water (TDS 150 ppm) with hardness being more important than pH. Some salt is better than really soft water, but salt isn't the only, or even the best, way to give them what they need. Most midwestern to Texas well water is fine for live-bearers out of the tap with only dechlor.

Search for local aquarium societies as they are good for cheap tanks and plants.


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

I havent thought about checking out thrift stores I might have to do that. Thanks for the suggestion! I have rules at school so tats why i chose that size. I have room for bigger at home but will be gone for like 9 months and i dont wanna come home every weekend.

I have looked into local societies and there isnt much happening in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Then Walmart may be your best bet for the starter tank. I have had no luck in thrift stores and the only time I did see one it had a nasty crack all the way down the side. Maybe you will get lucky and find one.


----------

